# [May 30, 2012] Mt. Airy old time fiddlers convention (Mt Airy, North)



## nellie g (Mar 27, 2012)

This is the best, most tramp friendly old time music fest in the country. ive been going now for 9 years and weve got a huge bum camp on the hill above the festival grounds. If your into old time music and want to get better at playin , you should check this out. most of the punks show up on the wends night before the fest and stay up all night playing music for 3 days until the after party on sunday (lots of rides). dogs are cool on leashes and its supper easy to get in for free. contact me if you want info on avoiding the gate. train access is possible. theres a small short line rr that operates to mt airy but i usualy get a ride from asheville old time musicians or hitch (its right off of I-77). i can also give folks a ride from asheville area. hope to see some of yall this june! 

May 30th---June 2nd
http://www.mtairyfiddlersconvention.com/


----------

